# So Ant, you wanna deliver pizza?



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

What is the DoorDash Pizza Program?

The DoorDash Pizza Program offers Dashers with pizza bags preferential access to pizza deliveries. Dashers will receive these offers when there’s a pizza order in their area. These deliveries typically pay more on an hourly basis than non-pizza orders. 

You can sign up for the Pizza Program by uploading a picture of your pizza bag here! If you don’t have a pizza bag, you can purchase a pizza bag from many places, including the DoorDash store here. 


Would it be ok if sent them a picture of my Grubhub Pizza bag?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 641338
> 
> 
> What is the DoorDash Pizza Program?
> ...


I got that email and sent them a photo of my grubhub pizza bag. Just got this email today too.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I have no interest in delivering anything that doesn't have legs


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 641338
> 
> 
> What is the DoorDash Pizza Program?
> ...


Deliver for a REAL COMPANY !

EARN REAL MONEY !

APPLY TODAY









Would you walk on water to Deliver Hot Pizza ?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I quit delivering pizza for Pizza Hut after 26 years in December 2020. I started doing DoorDash and GrubHub full time and made more than I made delivering pizza. The funny thing is that the location I worked at is now on DoorDash and I will not go back there to pick up a DD order. I have two pizza bags from there and I use them to do full service restaurant pizza deliveries that actually pay far more.

It's funny how things come around again though. Doing Pizza Hut and Little Caesars deliveries usually aren't worth it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You make kitty hungry.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You make kitty hungry.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 641338
> 
> 
> What is the DoorDash Pizza Program?
> ...


Doordash drivers should be aware that most pizza orders will be from Papa John's, who likes to dump their garbage orders onto Doordash.

If that's not bad enough, tips disappear as well.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I have no interest in delivering anything that doesn't have legs


Does it count if legs were ground up into the pepperoni and sausage?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> I quit delivering pizza for Pizza Hut after 26 years in December 2020. I started doing DoorDash and GrubHub full time and made more than I made delivering pizza. The funny thing is that the location I worked at is now on DoorDash and I will not go back there to pick up a DD order. I have two pizza bags from there and I use them to do full service restaurant pizza deliveries that actually pay far more.
> 
> It's funny how things come around again though. Doing Pizza Hut and Little Caesars deliveries usually aren't worth it.


You must be driving in a unicorn gig delivery market as well as a bad pizza delivery market because as a result of the endless pay cuts pizza delivery pays better in most markets.

If I was driving full time I'd choose pizza delivery over gig delivery.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 641338
> 
> 
> What is the DoorDash Pizza Program?
> ...


Why is the Dasher walking around with toilet paper stuck to his shoes?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You must be driving in a unicorn gig delivery market as well as a bad pizza delivery market because as a result of the endless pay cuts pizza delivery pays better in most markets.
> 
> If I was driving full time I'd choose pizza delivery over gig delivery.


I am north of Denver and I can easily make $80-100 on just 3-4 deliveries on DD and I do that easily most nights.

When I worked at Pizza Hut, I was working at one of about 12 stores that paid drivers minimum wage on/off the road and that was $15. Most places pay tipped minimum wage while on the road and minimum wage while in the store. 

I would make about $500 each week in tips and my checks were about $550 per pay period. You can see how I am making more on DD. I make about $1200-1400 weekly.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Pizza delivery in Milwaukee (Wisconsin) is not the safest of jobs. You'd think people would be happy to get pizza, but noooo, they have to go all mental.

That's unfortunately not a new thing here. 😢

This "shooting the pizza guy" is apparently pretty common. In my opinion it takes a pretty twisted, messed up person to rob a guy delivering pizzas.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Pizza delivery in Milwaukee (Wisconsin) is not the safest of jobs. You'd think people would be happy to get pizza, but noooo, they have to go all mental.
> 
> That's unfortunately not a new thing here. 😢
> 
> This "shooting the pizza guy" is apparently pretty common. In my opinion it takes a pretty twisted, messed up person to rob a guy delivering pizzas.


They like to carjack delivery drivers in Philly. A few of the drivers shot the punks. We need more of this.









Attempted carjacker ‘critically injured’ after pizza delivery driver shoots back 6 times


A pizza delivery driver packing a gun turned the tables on a would-be carjacker, shooting and critically injuring the suspect.




www.pennlive.com


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I have no interest in delivering anything that doesn't have legs


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Why is the Dasher walking around with toilet paper stuck to his shoes?


He's trying to make Beavis jealous.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> I am north of Denver and I can easily make $80-100 on just 3-4 deliveries on DD and I do that easily most nights.


"Easily most nights"?

That certainly qualifies for unicorn market status.

How many miles and minutes are those large payout orders? Are they single or double orders?

On those big payout orders how much is the initial ping? (Doordash usually hides a large portion of the tip on big payout orders).

What's the minimum pay rate for DD and GH in your market?

I seldom get $20+ DD orders that aren't far away and/or double orders and $30+ orders are even rarer.

How do you manage to keep the ants away from all that food sitting on your picnic blanket?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Pizza delivery in Milwaukee (Wisconsin) is not the safest of jobs. You'd think people would be happy to get pizza, but noooo, they have to go all mental.
> 
> That's unfortunately not a new thing here. 😢
> 
> This "shooting the pizza guy" is apparently pretty common. In my opinion it takes a pretty twisted, messed up person to rob a guy delivering pizzas.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The app and texts keep telling me to do it when the app prompts me to, but the app never prompted me for it and I can't find where to upload pics


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> "Easily most nights"?
> 
> That certainly qualifies for unicorn market status.
> 
> ...


This was my first 4 deliveries last night. I left home at 5:30 to do that first one. It was 11 miles. I ended up making $200 between 5:30 and 10:30. Typical night for me. I've posted screen caps over and over of nights like this on here. I cherry pick all night long.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> This was my first 4 deliveries last night. I left home at 5:30 to do that first one. It was 11 miles. I ended up making $200 between 5:30 and 10:30. Typical night for me. I've posted screen caps over and over of nights like this on here. I cherry pick all night long.
> 
> View attachment 641486


Do you live in Springfield?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> I am north of Denver and I can easily make $80-100 on just 3-4 deliveries on DD and I do that easily most nights.
> 
> When I worked at Pizza Hut, I was working at one of about 12 stores that paid drivers minimum wage on/off the road and that was $15. Most places pay tipped minimum wage while on the road and minimum wage while in the store.
> 
> I would make about $500 each week in tips and my checks were about $550 per pay period. You can see how I am making more on DD. I make about $1200-1400 weekly.


And now your expense are higher, your taxes are higher, whereas, working for a pizza shop, you paid taxes, didn't have to report tips and had better protections


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> And now your expense are higher, your taxes are higher, whereas, working for a pizza shop, you paid taxes, didn't have to report tips and had better protections


I paid $175 to the IRS this year.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> I paid $175 to the IRS this year.


So you underreported income or overreported expenses, and how much did DD short you? And yes, as someone else pointed out, you're in Unicorn status, I briefly did DD last year, never made more than $60 in a night, and put on as many miles as doing rideshare


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> So you underreported income or overreported expenses, and how much did DD short you?


They didn't. I'm a very good accountant.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> They didn't. I'm a very good accountant.


Yeah, right, look a unicorn


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Yeah, right, look a unicorn


Huh?


----------



## pizzapizza (11 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Doordash drivers should be aware that most pizza orders will be from Papa John's, who likes to dump their garbage orders onto Doordash.
> 
> If that's not bad enough, tips disappear as well.


Noticed a few days ago a eats order at papa johns, I was like wtf? Apparently pizza jointss decided to use these apps instead of pay minimum wage + tips to drivers. Papa Johns was actually one of the few places left I'd get delivery from after they put Shaq on the board, oh well they won't miss my 1-2 orders per year. But I will never do business with any store that pops up on the app. The only reason I turn it on is to compile a list of places I will never patronize again. Looks like there's no restaurants left I will ever give a penny to.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I have no interest in delivering anything that doesn't have legs


PREACH! SAME!!


----------



## pizzapizza (11 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> "Easily most nights"?
> 
> That certainly qualifies for unicorn market status.
> 
> ...


Would take me 100 orders to make 80$ on uber eats. so he's def in a unicorn market. 1 outta 100 orders show over 20$ and those are 40 minute the other 99 are 2$-5$ "includes tip.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

pizzapizza said:


> Noticed a few days ago a eats order at papa johns, I was like wtf? Apparently pizza jointss decided to use these apps instead of pay minimum wage + tips to drivers. Papa Johns was actually one of the few places left I'd get delivery from after they put Shaq on the board, oh well they won't miss my 1-2 orders per year. But I will never do business with any store that pops up on the app. The only reason I turn it on is to compile a list of places I will never patronize again. Looks like there's no restaurants left I will ever give a penny to.


Papa John's still has their own drivers. They use the gig companies as "spare drivers" they can dump their trash orders on or for orders that are outside of their delivery area.

Other restaurants and pizza shops that have their own drivers are doing the same thing. They give the trash orders to the gig companies.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Papa John's still has their own drivers. They use the gig companies as "spare drivers" they can dump their trash orders on or for orders that are outside of their delivery area.
> 
> Other restaurants and pizza shops that have their own drivers are doing the same thing. They give the trash orders to the gig companies.


This exactly which Is why I avoid the chains. The only pizza I will deliver is from a place called Parry's. Back in the fall, I got an order from that place for 10 18" pizzas. Delivered them to a car dealer and got $62 on the order. Most Papa Johns and Pizza Hut orders I've seen come through are around $7-8.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> This exactly which Is why I avoid the chains. The only pizza I will deliver is from a place called Parry's. Back in the fall, I got an order from that place for 10 18" pizzas. Delivered them to a car dealer and got $62 on the order. Most Papa Johns and Pizza Hut orders I've seen come through are around $7-8.


It's not just chains that use gig companies as dumping grounds for their garbage, independent places do also.

I couple of months ago I delivered a no-tip order ($5 payout but it was short distance) from an independent pizza shop. The worker basically admitted they dump their rejects onto Doordash.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> I paid $175 to the IRS this year.


I've got a $700 refund coming from the IRS and $670 form the state, with very little RS offset, guess my accountant is better than yours


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> I am north of Denver and I can easily make $80-100 on just 3-4 deliveries on DD and I do that easily most nights.
> 
> When I worked at Pizza Hut, I was working at one of about 12 stores that paid drivers minimum wage on/off the road and that was $15. Most places pay tipped minimum wage while on the road and minimum wage while in the store.
> 
> I would make about $500 each week in tips and my checks were about $550 per pay period. You can see how I am making more on DD. I make about $1200-1400 weekly.


There's at least a dozen different pizza places in Denver paying drivers $18 to $21 plus tips/commission, I've got a Blackjack near me advertising $21, Pizza Hut down the street is $18.50, Papa John's was $19, I think the new sign says $21, Domino's is $21, Anthony's II is advertising $19


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> There's at least a dozen different pizza places in Denver paying drivers $18 to $21 plus tips/commission, I've got a Blackjack near me advertising $21, Pizza Hut down the street is $18.50, Papa John's was $19, I think the new sign says $21, Domino's is $21, Anthony's II is advertising $19


Most of those places have two pay rates. Full hourly while in the store and tipped hourly while in the road.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> It's not just chains that use gig companies as dumping grounds for their garbage, independent places do also.
> 
> I couple of months ago I delivered a no-tip order ($5 payout but it was short distance) from an independent pizza shop. The worker basically admitted they dump their rejects onto Doordash.


Yep, there's a small pizza place I order from occasionally, I'm 2 miles outside their delivery area, they dump all those orders to DD and UE, DD and UE orders are also 15% higher in price to offset the take, co-worker orders from them all the time, he's 6 blocks away.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> Most of those places have two pay rates. Full hourly while in the store and tipped hourly while in the road.


I know the owner of Blackjack, it's a flat $21/hr regardless


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Yep, there's a small pizza place I order from occasionally, I'm 2 miles outside their delivery area, they dump all those orders to DD and UE, DD and UE orders are also 15% higher in price to offset the take, co-worker orders from them all the time, he's 6 blocks away.


Uber's standard commission rate for restaurants is 30%, but restaurants that have their own drivers are charged around 15% or maybe less in some cases.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> Most of those places have two pay rates. Full hourly while in the store and tipped hourly while in the road.


I quit pizza delivery when the chains switched to the "dual pay" system, which is one of the worst and most unfair pay models ever created. It turned out to be a hefty pay cut for the drivers and was the primary reason I quit pizza delivery.

Every pizza shop I worked for used dual pay to steal wages from the drivers by "clocking drivers out" on the road while they were still in the shop waiting for their orders.

Out of all the W2 jobs I've ever had, pizza delivery was the only one that actually CUT worker pay. Every other W2 I've had INCREASED worker pay as time went on.

Terrible Travis Kalanick probably wished he invented the "dual pay" scheme. It helped inspire him to become one of the greatest pay cutters of all time.

Thanks to lawsuits and govt intervention, the dual pay model of today is not as bad as it was years ago when I was doing pizza delivery.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> There's at least a dozen different pizza places in Denver paying drivers $18 to $21 plus tips/commission, I've got a Blackjack near me advertising $21, Pizza Hut down the street is $18.50, Papa John's was $19, I think the new sign says $21, Domino's is $21, Anthony's II is advertising $19


Unless the gig delivery companies in Denver are paying much higher rates than in the rest of the country it's very unlikely that any gig delivery job could match how much pizza drivers are making in your market when tips are added to the pay rates you posted above.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I quit pizza delivery when the chains switched to the "dual pay" system, which is one of the worst and most unfair pay models ever created. It turned out to be a hefty pay cut for the drivers and was the primary reason I quit pizza delivery.
> 
> Every pizza shop I worked for used dual pay to steal wages from the drivers by "clocking drivers out" on the road while they were still in the shop waiting for their orders.
> 
> ...


They even dropped the pay per delivery which at one time at the store worked at was $2 per delivery for gas to per mile. It was much cheaper to pay per mile which was about $0.34 and that fluctuate depending on gas prices. I went from getting $25-30 each night for gas to $10 maybe and sometimes more on a very busy night. They claimed the drivers asked for the change.

I do not regret quitting when I did after 26 years. I had weeks paid vacation per year but that really the only benefit so I didn't really lose anything by quitting. The franchise I worked for made everyone who was eligible to collect their pension about 5-6 years ago by either getting $100/month or getting a set amount all at once. I chose the all at once option which was about $8,000. The franchise filed a bankruptcy last year was was still in the process of that when I quit. They were the largest franchise in the US. Besides closing many of the dine ins, they've been closing some of the delivery units as well. It's sad what's happened to Pizza Hut over the years.

Pizza Hut came up with that two pay system about 6 years ago.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Unless the gig delivery companies in Denver are paying much higher rates than in the rest of the country it's very unlikely that any gig delivery job could match how much pizza drivers are making in your market when tips are added to the pay rates you posted above.


I promise you very few pizza places are paying those rates. I worked at 1 of only 11 Pizza Huts that paid minimum wage while one/off the road. Papa Johns and Dominos all went to that dual pay system because it's cheaper for them.

I guarantee you I make more doing DD and that is why I quit Pizza Hut a year ago to do DD full time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> I guarantee you I make more doing DD and that is why I quit Pizza Hut a year ago to do DD full time.


You're a rare exception. I don't believe for a second that the vast majority of gig delivery drivers in Denver are making anywhere that kind of money, otherwise Denver would be absolutely flooded with ants by now. Word gets out fast, especially with the internet and social media.



Hexonxonx said:


> I promise you very few pizza places are paying those rates. I worked at 1 of only 11 Pizza Huts that paid minimum wage while one/off the road. Papa Johns and Dominos all went to that dual pay system because it's cheaper for them.


If Frontier's numbers are accurate, the shops that aren't paying the higher rates will have to raise their pay rates or they won't have drivers.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm coming to Denver with a pizza bag ASAP


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I'm coming to Denver with a pizza bag ASAP


You can have all the pizza delivery orders, I rarely do them.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You're a rare exception. I don't believe for a second that the vast majority of gig delivery drivers in Denver are making anywhere that kind of money, otherwise Denver would be absolutely flooded with ants by now. Word gets out fast, especially with the internet and social media.


Do you realize that $1400 per week is only $200 per day and that is extremely easy to achieve? I don't understand why people think this is so hard to do which allows me to make more than I did delivering pizza. You make it seem like it's the hardest thing in the world to achieve.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> Do you realize that $1400 per week is only $200 per day and that is extremely easy to achieve? I don't understand why people think this is so hard to do which allows me to make more than I did delivering pizza. You make it seem like it's the hardest thing in the world to achieve.


Common sense dictates that if what you claim was happening all over the US, Doordash wouldn't be spending a fortune on round-the-clock advertising for drivers via multiple forms of media. Those driver recruitment ads with that obnoxious goofy ***** playing her guitar are all over Youtube and other media 24 hours a day.

The fact is they burn thru drivers at incredible rates because the money sucks in most markets.

Maybe $30 and $40 payouts fall out of the sky like rain in Denver but certainly not in the vast majority of markets in the US, that's for sure.

Why isn't your market saturated with ants attracted to the "extremely easy" $200/$1400? DC is saturated with ants and the pay is a lot lower here than in your market.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Common sense dictates that if what you claim was happening all over the US, Doordash wouldn't be spending a fortune on round-the-clock advertising for drivers via multiple forms of media. Those driver recruitment ads with that obnoxious goofy *** playing her guitar are all over Youtube and other media 24 hours a day.
> 
> The fact is they burn thru drivers at incredible rates because the money sucks in most markets.
> 
> ...


Because they’re busy wasting time on $3 orders and not cherry picking and being selective.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Common sense dictates that if what you claim was happening all over the US, Doordash wouldn't be spending a fortune on round-the-clock advertising for drivers via multiple forms of media. Those driver recruitment ads with that obnoxious goofy *** playing her guitar are all over Youtube and other media 24 hours a day.
> 
> The fact is they burn thru drivers at incredible rates because the money sucks in most markets.
> 
> ...


Heres what I did last night alone from 6pm-9pm. That's $106 on 4 orders. I don't waste my time on fast food.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Why isn't your market saturated with ants attracted to the "extremely easy" $200/$1400? DC is saturated with ants and the pay is a lot lower here than in your market.


Already today, I accepted one order for $18 at iHop. It paid me $39 and was 10 miles.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Preferential access for a $2.50 order 😅😅 no thanks.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Papa John’s gave me a Doordash Pizza bag for free. I get pretty good orders from them.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Customer tips over $10 are rare here in Orlando. I try for orders around the Winter Park chain of lakes - old money and mansions. Those always tip well. Other than that its a tip desert here. I would posit that the recreational marijuana creates large food orders and generous tippers in Denver. Then again the medical marijuana dispensaries are popping up all over here and it hasn't seemed to help much for us.


----------

